# application santé



## daroim (13 Mars 2016)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,
je suis nouveau sur iOS et j'ai découvert récemment l'application santé qui m'intrigue sur son fonctionnement. Elle me donne des données très réalistes sur le nombre de pas que je parcours ou encore sur le nombre d'étages que je monte par jour alors que je n'ai pas les données de localisation activées, et que je suis même parfois en mode avion, alors savez-vous comment fait l'appli pour récupérer toutes ces données ?


----------



## 217ae1 (13 Mars 2016)

Bonjour,
Pour le nombre de pas, elle utilise un accéléromètre, qui fait parti des coprocesseur de mouvement M7, M8 ou M9, et pour le nombre d'étages, elle utilise le baromètre. Le recours à la géolocalisation sert uniquement à calibrer le capteur pour avoir une estimation de distance en fonction du nombre de pas la plus proche possible, pour autant que l'option soit activée dans les services système (paramètres -> confidentialité -> géolocalisation).

Les données du coprocesseur M sont accessibles également par d'autres application de comptage de pas, pour autant qu'elles soient autorisées dans les préférences confidentialité.


----------

